# Paph markianum (tigrinum) seedling medium



## JAB (Dec 24, 2015)

In the new Slipper Orchid Journal (vol: 16 #4) Holger Perner has written an article on Paphiopedilum markianum (tigrinum) where he states the biggest problem they have experienced with seedling survival is the culture medium for the flasks, but he never says precisely what he discovered and changed that resulted in less mortality and stronger seedlings!!!!!???!?!?!

Does anyone have any input on this subject matter?

Thanks,
JAB


----------



## MorandiWine (Dec 24, 2015)

Symbiotoc fungi additions is his new protocol. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAB (Dec 24, 2015)

Mycorrhizae?


----------



## MorandiWine (Dec 24, 2015)

Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAB (Dec 28, 2015)

Are they using specific myco? I see the general term mycorrhizae thrown around a lot but hardly ever see anyone list what specific ones they use!? Or does it not matter??


----------



## consettbay2003 (Dec 29, 2015)

Culture media for flasks is sterile.


----------



## Ray (Dec 29, 2015)

Info I have heard indirectly, is that they actually run them through four different media formulas before taking them out of flask, and it's the application of the Inocucor product starting at the just-deflasked point that is making such a big difference to the survival rate.


----------



## Pete (Dec 30, 2015)

it matters to a degree. in nature, there are often numerous fungal taxa that help to form the mycorrhizal connection. dealing with extremely rare, short range taxa of small populations lot plants ikely have rather specific and small groups (~3-5) of species to aid in their germination. this connection is mandatory in pretty much every single orchid species for germination, however only necessary during later life stages in some taxa.
and what ray said makes good sense because there are a lot of different mycorrhizal inoculum that are available due to their rather wide application. In almost every different plant that i grow, regardless of the family, a bit of inoculum can go a long way


----------



## JAB (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks Pete and Ray. Is inoculum a brand, or???


----------



## Bjorn (Dec 31, 2015)

Ray said:


> Info I have heard indirectly, is that they actually run them through four different media formulas before taking them out of flask, and it's the application of the Inocucor product starting at the just-deflasked point that is making such a big difference to the survival rate.



Just my two cents: I have been growing tigrinum from flask twice, one from Taiwan and one from Hengduan. The first one was a failure, all died within one or two years, the second one was a sucess, 100% survival. Now they are getting close to flowering size. I do not know what Holger does to his tigrinums, but as far as I know, he is the only one that has really been sucessful in propagating that species. It may well be that the use of inoculor helps, boosting up the growth of tigrinums, and I will try it. It is well known that boosting the population of beneficial microbes will suppress pathogenes, a balance that is easily distorted by the use of disinfective remedies, high levels of nutrients, some fugicides and many other things we tend to spray with. Algae, moss and lichen may look untidy, but I doubt that absence of such is an indicator of a sytem in microbial balance. Guess regular addition of microbes like in inoculor could help......


----------



## Ray (Dec 31, 2015)

JAB said:


> Thanks Pete and Ray. Is inoculum a brand, or???




The specific inoculant Holger Perner uses is Inocucor Garden Solution, manufactured by Inocucor Technologies from Montreal.

It is a unique (and patented) blend of several consortia of cooperating species of beneficial bacteria and yeasts.

It is sold as a plant probiotic, and registered in the US as a plant and soil amendment, although I can tell you that it is a curative of a wide variety of rots, as well.

First Rays is the sole outlet in the US, available through our online store.


----------



## JAB (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks Ray! I have so much to learn it is not even funny. 
So I am guessing since it is patented, then they do not release the specifics of what they are using?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 31, 2015)

Hahahhhahahahahaahahahhahaha! Yes, let's just give the money away! 
:rollhappy:


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 31, 2015)

JAB said:


> Thanks Ray! I have so much to learn it is not even funny.
> So I am guessing since it is patented, then they do not release the specifics of what they are using?



Well, if it is patented, then the patent has to describe in detail the invention. So the actual microbes they use should be disclosed in the specification of the patent. The actual mix may be somewhat "disguised" in the patent, but it should be in there. Anyone know the patent number?


----------



## Ray (Dec 31, 2015)

Now that I've read more, it apparently hasn't yet been granted.

http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...es-that-stimulate-plant-growth-300118779.html


----------



## naoki (Jan 1, 2016)

You can see the patent application of Inocucor here:
https://www.google.com/patents/US20140120601
You can find how to "home-brew" Inocucor just like with EM-1 (which is the original concept of this type of products). There are quite a few scientific research done with EM-1.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 1, 2016)

Ray said:


> Now that I've read more, it apparently hasn't yet been granted.
> 
> http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...es-that-stimulate-plant-growth-300118779.html



It has issued in the US as US 9,175,258 since that July press release. It issued on Nov. 3, 2015.


----------

